

Massif, a heap profiler - mbrubeck
http://blog.reverberate.org/2009/07/06/amazing-tools-massif-a-heap-profiler/

======
ori_b
Years ago, Massif used to have a nice feature where it would print out a
postscript graph of the memory usage vs time.

This, sadly, seems to be gone. (Along with exp-omega, the leak checker that
would tell you on what line you leaked the object, as well as the line that it
was allocated. I really miss that one, and actually have an old version of
valgrind installed so that I can use it.)

------
bayareaguy
This reminds me of a windows tool I used to use for this sort of thing -
<http://www.glowcode.com>

